# Pro wrestling finishing moves applied in MMA?



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

I grew up watching pro wrestling ever since Wrestle Mania 3 when Hulk Hoagn amazingly bodied slamed 500 lb Andre the giant to the canvas....so I was just thinking wouldnt it be odd if someone in MMA finished the fight with a pro wrestling like move...I always wondered if it worked such the "Boston Crab", "Fore Nelson", "Figure fore leg lock"..., "the scorpion" and such like that arm move chris beniot use to do..

So far I've seen the ankle lock in MMA but I know Kurt Angle bit that from Ken shamrock when he was in pro wrestling so it was already a MMA move before.. Rampage's PowerBomb to Arona...I think I even saw a mma match somewhere in Japan I believe where a guy got Power drive/ tomb stone like for a win..lol...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive always wanted to see a boston crab there is no chance a sharp shooter could be applied tho


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

The Million Dollar Dream??!!


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

found a link on ebaumsworld which shows a few pro wrestling moves used in an mma fight.

http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?t=260862

of course you can't have a thread about wrestling moves without mentioning nate marquadts tombstone piledriver


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bob sapp used multiple powerbomb and piledriver type slams in his fight against nog .
Randlemans insane suplex on fedor...which would have probly screwed up most guys for life.
Josh Barnett against hidehiko yoshida in sengoku used a german suplex


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

lesnar should finish with his F5


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

'Pages slams


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Some fat guy gets KTFO with a DDT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS7Mzp-OxhI


I never remember seeing that piledriver before, that was badass.

Houston Alexander chokeslammed the shit out of Silva, that was awesome.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

looney liam said:


> found a link on ebaumsworld which shows a few pro wrestling moves used in an mma fight.
> 
> http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?t=260862
> 
> of course you can't have a thread about wrestling moves without mentioning nate marquadts tombstone piledriver


Looney! thanks for the link!.. LOL "the people's elbo" was halarious! :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

David Douglas used a Stone Cold Stunner in his fight with Malaipet.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> Ive always wanted to see a boston crab there is no chance a sharp shooter could be applied tho


Boston crabs are highly effective
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wqzg2TaVXg


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Boston crabs are highly effective
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wqzg2TaVXg


that is sick and not in an illest rhymes type of way


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

*SWEET CHIN MUSIC:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:*


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Boston crabs are highly effective
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wqzg2TaVXg



I refuse to open that as I think it is the judo match that almost made me vomit when i saw it. Am I right?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I refuse to open that as I think it is the judo match that almost made me vomit when i saw it. Am I right?


could be i assumed it was a bjj fight but they were standing


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> could be i assumed it was a bjj fight but they were standing


You migt be right but when that gut gets snapped in half (if its theone) i am thinking ff i couldn't get the image out of my head for weeks.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That ddt was awesome. I'm still waiting for somebody to pull off a sharpshooter. 

Didn't Takada try to lock Rickson in a boston crab of some sort? It was like he was going for a double toe hold or something


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ya thats it. Scary shit, don't hold guard like that lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

id love for someone to do a stone cold stunner but yeah thats very illegal lol


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

A little while back Rich Clementi used a full nelson on Melvin Guillard.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

looney liam said:


> found a link on ebaumsworld which shows a few pro wrestling moves used in an mma fight.
> 
> http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?t=260862
> 
> of course you can't have a thread about wrestling moves without mentioning nate marquadts tombstone piledriver


that is actually a illegal slam.

you can slam all you want just not a spike straight down on the head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

It's not rare to see a Gogoplata in either side of the entertainment, with both Pro Wrestling and UFC/MMA


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Wrestling moves in MMA*






my personal fav is the peoples elbow. it's funny as hell



Don't forget to rep if ya enjoyed it guys


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I merged this with another similar thread that was made not to long ago. I find it funny that people ask for rep considering just how messed up the whole system is. One person can rep you and your maxed out, does that make you a better poster???


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha, awesome


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

That death valley driver was nasty.

Great video though. Repped!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor attempted a half Boston crab on Yuji Nagata.

Mark Hunt double knee dropped Nishijima.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Boston crabs are highly effective
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wqzg2TaVXg


Dude thats disgusting, you could of warned me, i think i am going to be sick now :confused05:


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Dude thats disgusting, you could of warned me, i think i am going to be sick now :confused05:


WOW, holy shit, does anyone know if the guy was alright ever again after that? He seemed to be in a slight bit of pain to say the least, thanks for reps for the video guys


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember Sapp's and Randleman's wrestling moves that they used and thought that they had finished the fight right there. 

*(0:10)*




*
(1:21)*


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

69nites said:


> that is actually a illegal slam.
> 
> you can slam all you want just not a spike straight down on the head.


is that a spike tho?....he lifted him up and dropped him on his head basically....but he never actually put any force on him in a downward manner


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Check out Dan Severn's German suplex at 0:36. Not exclusively a pro wrestling move, of course, but pretty cool.

http://www.mmatko.com/yuki-kondo-vs-josh-barnett-fight-video-pancrase/

Then there's this one, or series of them, done by Josh Barnett on Yuki Kondo. It's at about 10:36.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Was that big John McCarthy as ref lol?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep. Did you check out the Barnett vid?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nah, haven't seen it. Who's he fighting?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

How about a good ol fashioned swan tawn bomb


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> is that a spike tho?....he lifted him up and dropped him on his head basically....but he never actually put any force on him in a downward manner


"Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck" is the exact rule. I suppose it could be open to interpretation but I'm sure in the spirit of the rule picking a guy up and dropping him on his head is what was meant to be prevented.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

For all of you pro wrestling noobies calling Marquardt's a piledriver, it's actually called...

THE GANZO BOMB!!!!~


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Nah, haven't seen it. Who's he fighting?


Yuki Kondo. Old-school Pancrase dude.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Yuki Kondo. Old-school Pancrase dude.


Yea, I know, the dude who got his face stomped into history by Wandy.

I can't find a vid for him vs. Barnett though.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

well i heard this submission maneuver the undertaker has been using is in mma too


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SpecC said:


> well i heard this submission maneuver the undertaker has been using is in mma too


Yea...the triangle choke.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I find it funny that people ask for rep considering just how messed up the whole system is. One person can rep you and your maxed out, does that make you a better poster???


Yes...


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yea...the triangle choke.


he uses a very sloppy looking gogo too


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Yea, I know, the dude who got his face stomped into history by Wandy.
> 
> I can't find a vid for him vs. Barnett though.


It's in my post, under the Severn vid.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice vid man..that fight was so awesome. And that slam at 10:32 was just crazy :thumbsup:


----------

